# Removing Salt Stains - Kindly help



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends !

I hope all is well !

A few months back, I left my 4 feet acrylic (molded) tank unattended for a month or 2, and because of that the tank has developed unsightly layers of salt and mineral deposits on the front side (because of gradual evaporation)

No when I fill up the tank, the layers are really ugly and are at different levels.

Kindly guide me on how to remove these - I cant use anything that my scratch the acrylic...

Please guide and help me...
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

(I'm going to assume that it was a fresh-water tank considering the forum) The best way to remove hardwater buidup is with vinegar. Let it soak for a while, empty it out, and wipe off the stains with a paper towel. Keep in mind that acrylic is somewhat porous and sometimes algae has grown inside the pores and will not come out. I can't help you there.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Agree with Dryn. Vinegar is the best method to clean it. After cleaning it, rinse it a couple of times with dechlorinated water.

Please stay away from regular household cleaners.


----------



## CaptainNemo (Jul 11, 2008)

Depending on how tough the stains are an old credit card makes a good scraper for acrylic. If your water isn't too hard to start with the stains will probably scrape off and you won't have to drain your tank.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

If there are any scratches after removing the buildup with vinegar, there is a product called novus that removes scratches and any damage that is left over. I've used it to remove scratches from a tank that was given to me.

Karebear


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends,

Thank you so much for the kind replies and for caring. My tank has just cycled and is all setup beautifully... I really dont want to tear it down and so I cant use the vinegar trick... The Buildup is on the inside making the upper few inches look a little cloudy / opaque...

Kindly help me friends....
Thanks a lot for caring...
Kush


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Karebear said:


> If there are any scratches after removing the buildup with vinegar, there is a product called novus that removes scratches and any damage that is left over. I've used it to remove scratches from a tank that was given to me.
> 
> Karebear


Hi there !

Thanks a lot for the kind reply - Can I use this product 'novus' on the inside while the fish are still in there ? My tank has a lot of scratches and I would be so thankful & grateful to you if you can kindly help and guide me removing them... Please advice regarding this - I'll be truly grateful to you forever... (sorry for sounding very desperate...)


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

CaptainNemo said:


> Depending on how tough the stains are an old credit card makes a good scraper for acrylic. If your water isn't too hard to start with the stains will probably scrape off and you won't have to drain your tank.


Hi there !

I'll try this now. Can I just scrape the front surface with the water in it or should I drain a few inches and expose the buildup before scraping ? Are there any risks of scratching the acrylic ? Also my water is on the harder side as I always use salt in my aquariums...

Kindly guide me...
Kush


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

A few people suggested me to drain about 25% of water so that the stained area is exposed. And then to use a cloth dipped in vinegar or diluted HCL over the build-up area... Is this a good idea ? I mean is it safe for the fishes ? and is it safe for acrylic ?

Kindly guide me friends...


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi nagukush. Your problem is that you want to correct the tank and you have fishes in it. There is no way you can do that without endangering the fishes ................... impossible is not a word that I use easily but this is one instance where I have to.

You say your tank is cycled, if that is so your filter will remain cycled if you transfer your fishes to a temporary home and use your filter for it. That will enable you to completely re-vamp your acrylic tank using the methods already advised (except don't use HCl without precautions to yourself). The only other way is to live with the ugliness or endanger your fishes. There are no magic wands available.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

If your water is somewhat acidic it may dissolve the minerals over time, but if the minerals came from the water in the first place it will take QUITE a while!


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

On *glass*, I used Extra fine steel wool and it works great! It will *not* scratch glass, but I'm not sure about acrylic. If I were to guess I would say it would scratch it. Maybe try it on a test spot, or hear from others about this.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Do you have hard water in your fish tank? If you do, the vinegar from the the rag will not endanger the fish and plants. Pure white vinegar is not poisonous, it's just acidic. The acid from the vinegar wont have much of an affect on pH of hard water because it's so well buffered and a few drops of vinegar will dilute quickly. The 10-20 gallons you'll add refilling the tank will additionally dilute the vinegar. You don't need a sopping wet sponge, just a wet sponge.

Do not use razor, steel wool, brillo pad (same thing), or a scouring sponge. Use a rag or soft sponge.

If the water is soft or acidic. Your best bet is to keep the tank filled so the stains are underwater and come back in a couple weeks wipe off whats left with a sponge.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I've worked at the LFS for eight years now and we have always removed the fish before using novus. It is a solvent but it evaporates quickly. There are three formulas for deep scratches, light scratches and polishing. I went to the local hardware store for clothe buffers to put on my drill motor. It just takes too much effort to do it by hand. When done you just rinse with water and fill. If you are willing to put in the effort you can get all but the deepest scratches out.


----------



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

*Bionic Aquarium stains!!!! Help!*

Hey all,

I recently got an emply glass tank from a friend that I assumed had lots of your typical hard water stains on it. So naturally, i used vinegar. When that didn't even touch the problem, I tried fine steel wool, then a lemon cut in half, a credit card - basically I have tried all the usual tricks. Then I went against all my DIY instincts and bought a product called rydyt 2 which also didn't work. What the heck is this bionic, unremovable stuff on the inside of my tank? It definately doesn't look like it is scratched. Is it possible that the glass is somehow stained?


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have the same problem as you with some glasstops I got with a tank. nothing seems to work on them. I'm half-tempted to get out the CLR and deal with it and just soak the sucker in bleach for a week afterwards lol


----------



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm tempted by the CLR too!!! Does anyone know if using CLR (and rinsing it like crazy!) would ruin this tank or make in uninhabitable for fishes? Until I get a definative answer on the CLR method, I'm going to buy a couple of gallons of white vinegar and leave it to soak in the basement for a week and see it that helps. sigh.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

using vinegar sometimes takes multiple treatments and a little patience. Give it some time to soak in before rinsing.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah... these glasstops have been vinegar soaking for four days now. I take them out, try and scrub them, cry a little, and put them back lol


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I believe I read somewhere that the glass actually becomes etched,and you won't fix that.


----------



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow, I hope it's not etched. That would be a bummer! I'm off to set it up for soaking.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Without fish in the tank:

Another source of acids is soda pop, like Coca Cola. 
You can get the acid ingredient dry in the spice section of grocery stores. It is sold as Citric Acid. 
Wear gloves! (I had a minor cut on my hand... :Cry: )
What I found worked best is to dampen the area with lemon juice (fresh lemon) and sprinkle on the citric acid, scrub it in with a towel dampened with more lemon juice. Then cover the area with a paper towel, and keep it damp with lemon juice. Test it every once in a while, and keep it damp. I found after half an hour a lot of the white crud came off. However, there is still a haze on the glass, which I am assuming means it is etched. 

Another source of acid is swimming pool supply places, but only if you really know what you are doing and how to handle it.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Vinegar, the on the shelf type, is only 5% acetic acid, too weak for the purpose. You can get acetic acid crystals (food preservative) and make your own concentrated solution for your DIY purpose.

Or you could use Lime-away if you have no fish.


----------



## Rusalka (Jun 11, 2008)

thanks everyone - i'm going to keep my eyes peeled for those grocery store acids. if i can't find them I'll try the hardware store for some muriatic acid. i'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm interested to see how it goes for you. I've gone ahead and bought new glasstops for the 20H, but I won't be setting up the 75 for a bit so I'll be patient on that one.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 13, 2008)

I think you would be crazy to try to clean your tank with fish in it. If some of the acidic things mentioned contaiminated your fishes water your PH is going to drop...And that kills fish sir. My old water where I used to live PH would drop serveral WHOLE points with just a few drops of vinegar. Why cant you just take the fish out?? Go buy a rubbermaid and put them in that for a few hours...problem solved. Good luck...


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

SeedlessOne said:


> I think you would be crazy to try to clean your tank with fish in it. If some of the acidic things mentioned contaiminated your fishes water your PH is going to drop...And that kills fish sir. My old water where I used to live PH would drop serveral WHOLE points with just a few drops of vinegar. Why cant you just take the fish out?? Go buy a rubbermaid and put them in that for a few hours...problem solved. Good luck...


^*****

Exactly what I think​


----------

